# The Pitbulls Prayer



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Got this today in my inbox. Thought I would share.

" You made me what I am today, courage at its best.You wanted me to know no fear, a cut above the rest.

Not only did I master that, I've thrown in loyalty, too.Look past my eyes into my soul, you know I'd die for you.

I'll watch your kids, I'll watch your house.Your praise will be my crown,Ask what you will-I'll do my best, I'll even be your clown.

But some of you don't like me, I really don't know why.The only thing I'm guilty of is courage, love, and try.

But still they want to see me go, they want my breed to end.Will I see you sitting idly by? You, whom I call a friend?

You made me what I am today, you never saw me waiver.I've done my best to keep you safe. Won't you please return the favor?"


----------



## BIG BEAR (Nov 13, 2010)

very nice,sad but true. i have seen this before. but thanks for sharing


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

That is beautiful. May I repost on my FB?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Post away. That's where I got it from. Friend shared it on FB to me. :3


----------

